# Trying not to reward crying



## Jasper2021 (Jan 4, 2021)

Evening everyone, 
its our 3rd day with jasper, whose 8 weeks.Its early days but going well. I have a question about crying/howling. He's is good in his crate but does start to cry, mainly when he can't see us. Obviously we know not to let him out when crying but he does calm down when he see us back in the room( without interaction). Will he see this as a reward? Or should we just stay out of the room till he stops?
Thanks, Nick


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Stay in the room until he falls asleep if you can. Then leave. And come back to wake him up after 1,5h or so.

We timed crying minutes and realized it went down by every week she got older. So that gave us confidence. We started with 45 minutes of crying, down to less than 1 minutes or even no whining at all.

We had her sleep in het crate at night downstairs starting from the first week, so she got used to being alone in her crate quite fast.

We did find some difference in whining or panicking sounds and realized if she panicked, she needed to go out potty before she could sleep.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Uhmmm,,,,, He's only eight weeks old. His entire world got turned upside down 4 days ago, and at this point in his life, he needs a lot of reassurance and comforting. He's not ready yet for very much outside of developing a bond with you. Take these next two -three weeks to bond with him.
He is not old enough yet to recognize "cause and effect". You're a good month away from that. His crying is his only to communicate with you right now, and will be for the next two weeks or so.
With puppies, I sleep next to their crate/kennel. I cover the door and lie next to it. If the cry, or make noises, I will gently tap in the crate and talk to them in a very low voice to reassure them that they are not alone. It also greatly accelerates potty training, as I am right there, ready to get them out the door.
The time will come, in about a month, when he will begin to learn to have to "deal with it", but 8 weeks is a little early in my experience


----------

